# 2020 bucket list



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m making this an annual tradition haha.
We had a 2018 thread, and a 2019 thread
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/2019-bucket-list.39792/

Now it’s time for a 2020 thread.

In years past we’ve discussed where our collection has gotten us and what we’re looking at for the near future.

Around this time last year I was dipping my toe in the western stainless steel world. I walked away with very positive impressions from Takamura HSPS pro, Blazen and Yoshikane SLD Damascus.

Ive returned to the carbon world though.
My newest purchase is a Watanabe 270mm Sujihiki and I’m quite happy with it. By the end of 2020 I’d like to get Shigehiro and Heiji sujis to accompany it.

For gyuto I have a custom from the 9 and a Heiji carbon that should be very close to completion any day now. Catcheside should be ready late February and I’ll squeeze in a TF Maboroshi in there somewhere.After TF I really would like another Shihan. He’s stepped up his game with forging and his new stuff supposedly has better distal taper. And his new handles look great.
Guys like Kippington and Isasmedjan are on my mind. Antzenberger too.

Kagekiyo looks like a winner to me, I definitely want a top shelf thin knife soon. Maybe Tanaka.

What are you guys looking at this year?


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2020)

On order: two short sujis from Heiji, a 180 in ss and a 210 in carbon. I’m also on Kipington’s list for a 240 laser, which hopefully will be 2020 and not 2021. 

Hopefully I’ll calm down a little this year and be satisfied with what I have, though. Or not. Would very much like to try out a TF at some point, but it’s not urgent.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 5, 2020)

Mostly Western makers. Kamon, Suntravel, Dalman, Isasmedjan, Dave Martell to go along with my Western knives from Devin, Xerxes, Raquin, Halcyon, Tilman and Carter...


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 5, 2020)

I would like to nail down who my favorite Japanese sharpener is and commission a Honyaki. Good project for the year that probably take a few purchases to figure out. 

The small Martell petty has been lurking in my mind. 

Also a smaller Nakiri for the house and maybe I’ll try a Chinese Cleaver again.


----------



## riba (Jan 5, 2020)

A honesuki. And somehow, harner is calling me


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

Good luck with that chuckles. I’ve seen some pretty thick edges on direct ordered Honyakis, even from well respected sharpeners. Might want to emphasize thin behind the edge if you go that route.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 5, 2020)

What a great concept for a thread. It will be interesting to look back in a year to see if any of this came true. 

I’d love to find a well used Takeda AS gyuto with a decent grind. I’m also looking to dip my toes into the TF pond (or Bermuda Triangle) with a 210 Mab. I “need” a stainless or semi-stainless beater gyuto of some sort for everyday cooking with the kids running around my feet. ...and I would want a Kurosaki at some point.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 5, 2020)

Split between wanting to add to things I know I like (Heiji, Mazaki, Marko, Tanaka) or try things that I might like (Halcyon, Dalman, Matsumi Hinoura) or try something totally diffrent (TF, Single bevels, entry Honyaki) 

Bought way too many stones in 2019, but still looking for a few gems like a seriously good aka pin and Aizu.

Last but not least, morr Nakiri and cleavers


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 5, 2020)

I am also primarily focused on Western makers of late: Kippington, Timothy Johnson, and Isasmedjan, plus maybe Catchside or Halcyon Forge if I found an irresistible deal. However, I'm trying to stick to my "don't spend over $350 on any single knife" rule.
I've become more interested in stainless/semi-stainless alloys lately: AEB-L, Nitro-V, NioMax (any maker using it yet?), CPM 154, and possibly Z-Finit/LC200N. I'm a bit less interested SG2/R2 and D2/SKD but availability might tip choices in that direction. For non stain-resistant steels I'll probably be primarily looking for Aogomi 1 and 1.2562 in 2020.
I don't have a true laser gyuto or a k-tip gyuto so I'll probably be keeping my eyes open for those but aside from those gaps there aren't many size, profile, or grind variations I feel like I'm really missing out on but BST presents all too frequent temptations. I am looking at funayukis, pettys/paring, and maybe another bunka or nakiri for 2020. I also plan to add a few stones both synthetic and natural, and a better flattening plate. My sharpening game could use quite a bit of mindful and observant practice.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 5, 2020)

I want to practice my regrinding. I have a 1x30 and should be able to turn knives into something that is a dream to use. Maybe I will even make a few blades. Maybe...


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m dipping into the TF world. 180 mab on order to accompany my small 240-270 gyuto collection. If I like it I’ll probably order another. Definitely going to pick up a 270 or 300 mm suj. Most likely ashi in white 2. Try out some other makers in gyutos, maybe a petty. I try not to spend over $400 on a knife myself. I don’t cook at home a ton and if i’m bringing any knife into work I just don’t feel like having a nervous feeling of something really pricey on my board. I’m pretty satisfied with the gesshin stones I have. I just look for blades that will help me do my job to the fullest. Always love trying out new ones when I can. I’ve never been a stainless guy but I might need a new beater gyuto this year since my crappy kohetsu western AS 270 is getting close to its death bed. First carbon steel knife I ever bought. Was thinking maybe something inexpensive like a carbonext. Just not a fan of full stainless.


----------



## danemonji (Jan 5, 2020)

For 2020 i will try to stop buying many knives and focus on the ones i have. On the contrary, I want to trim the herd 
First of all I will get rid of all the main stream knives or the knives which do not retain value.Why ? Because from a certain level on, performance and fnf are as good as it gets for most and only their retrained value differs. So I would rather have a couple of good and sought after knives than a lot of cheap knives knives which loose 10 to 20% value when you want to sell them (plus shipping).
So for 2020 I want to buy a Kato KU 240 WH if possible, so I have a backup for my KU standard( you never know when your precious might loose a tip in a freak accident) or a Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 240( which I still regret not buying from a vendor in Europe last year). Oh and maybe a Bryan Raquin whose style i like a lot.


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2020)

danemonji said:


> For 2020 i will try to stop buying many knives and focus on the ones i have.





danemonji said:


> So for 2020 I want to buy another Kato KU 240 WH





danemonji said:


> or a Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 240



Respect to a true KKFer.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm happy with what I've got, but there are two items that I might splurge on if I suddenly have some spare cash this year:

First would be a really good "short sujihiki," something around 210mm and narrower in blade height than the 190mm petty I use for soft protein. And then maybe an Ikeda honyaki 210mm gyuto. In my current home kitchen I can't use anything longer than 210mm.


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought my first J-knife july/august this year(Sakai Yusuke laser), and pretty soon I moved from light and narrow lasers towards tall and heftier blade(Toyama ss first one). I've found several wonderful knives: Isasmedjan, Kippingtons, Mazakis, Raquin, Dalman(only western handle), Yu Kurosaki, Takamura, Catcheside, Toyamas, Kochi, Watanabe, Hunter Valley Blades...

2020 is going to be painful, because I know I will have to let great knives go for getting new ones in . Looking more carbon than stainless. I have few orders in from western makers, looking for a few new ones too to try in 2020: the9, blacklotus, antzenberger, tsourkan, newhamknives...

From japanese makers looking for tall and longer Yoshikazu Tanaka. Maybe some true tall wide bevel knife. I would like to try a munetoshi nonhonyaki and maybe a 210 Takamura migaki for travelknife...

In general looking over 55mm tall blades...

One 180-210 petty/gyutohiki stainnless in z-wear/nitro-v/aeb-l...

I have my "lasers" Yu Kurosaki raijin and Kippingtons 52100, so propably no lasers in 2020.

Trying to keep single piece under 8-900$, so no shigefusas, katos or denkas etc. for me in 2020 .

Biggest one: sharpening skills, the stones needs more attention .


----------



## Codered (Jan 5, 2020)

I wish for just one knife The Dalman 240 or 210 western honyaki. It's my dream knife and I hope I can find one in stock because I like it sooo much. Fingers crossed


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2020)

Here is mine:

(Make) big full tang 1.2562 gyuto for a friend
(Make) more knives than in 2019
Buy a house (hopefully with a proper workshop space, ideally forging friendly)

Subaru BRZ or Toyota GT86 (most likely not new) - that is to deal with my middle age crisis - Yaris Hybrid is not quite cutting it
Giant Mouse GM6 (depends on the price) - I simply love the design
Maybe one custom knife (not quite sure on the maker, there are many really great ones) 
Deba of some sorts (really liking the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Ai-Deba from JCK)
Visit more friends (and take one of them for a proper road trip with the new car  )


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 5, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I bought my first J-knife july/august this year(Sakai Yusuke laser), and pretty soon I moved from light and narrow lasers towards tall and heftier blade(Toyama ss first one). I've found several wonderful knives: Isasmedjan, Kippingtons, Mazakis, Raquin, Dalman(only western handle), Yu Kurosaki, Takamura, Catcheside, Toyamas, Kochi, Watanabe, Hunter Valley Blades...
> 
> 2020 is going to be painful, because I know I will have to let great knives go for getting new ones in . Looking more carbon than stainless. I have few orders in from western makers, looking for a few new ones too to try in 2020: the9, blacklotus, antzenberger, tsourkan, newhamknives...
> 
> ...



Let me know if that Toyama starts looking for new home in the process


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

Matus said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> (Make) big full tang 1.2562 gyuto for a friend
> (Make) more knives than in 2019
> ...


Not enough knife buying in this comment, mods please delete


----------



## McMan (Jan 5, 2020)

Mazaki


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm on kips list. 
Would love to try kamon.
I'm going to sell more knives than I'll buy.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> I'm on kips list.
> Would love to try kamon.
> I'm going to sell more knives than I'll buy.


I’ll take that mazaki


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 5, 2020)

Kristoffer said:


> Let me know if that Toyama starts looking for new home in the process


----------



## McMan (Jan 5, 2020)

I want to track down a used Hide. I missed the boat on these and want to see what they're all about.
Marko workhorse on A2/D2 (I forget which one he works with).
I'd also like to see what Kippington's hook grind is up to.

2020, the year of food release.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 5, 2020)

2019 was a pivotal year for me. So many firsts. First hands on experience of Kiyosho Kato (I'm ruined now) knives, Honyaki (Comet) and Jnats. I've reached a point where price is less of an overriding consideration. For me its all about the cutting experience, honing in on my preferred grind and profile, as well as the steel. 2020 will continue that process as I step up my game and try to acquire some Unicorns (Japanese honyaki, Catcheside, Antzenberger) and commission some unique customs that have all the elements I now know suit me and my cutting style best. 2020 should be a good one.


----------



## pgugger (Jan 5, 2020)

There are so many knife brands and styles I have yet to try, but a Konosuke gyuto is top of my list... maybe HD2 and/or Fujiyama. Toyama too but just ordered one . 

I also want to improve my sharpening skills, but that’s another topic...


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’ll take that mazaki


Not that one


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

Actually Preizzo has me wanting a Maz 270mm gyuto.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 5, 2020)

Been quite a ride in the last year, survived a near death motorcycle accident and still recovering. Because of that I'm focused on my favorite makers. I have Raders on the way and of course Carter is always on the list.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jan 5, 2020)

One of these days I would love to get on the custom train you all talk about. I haven’t had anything custom yet and i’m not super familiar with alot of the US based guys. Should probably get on that.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 5, 2020)

2020 ... hoping that my wait is over for Tillman (short wait actually - Mar '20) & Mareko (not a short wait but May '20) + if all the stars align a couple from another but we shall see ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 5, 2020)

+1


riba said:


> A honesuki. And somehow, harner is calling me



you and me both ...


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> .....hoping that my wait is over for Tilman...



Got my 1st Tillman in 2019, bst, a wee bit short but I like it. Then had a chance to pick up a 250ish gyuto off bst - might be my favorite gyuto, certainly up there. Also ran through a bunch of sujis in 2019, I think I know what I like now.

In 2020 I want to buy less, sell more and use more. Perhaps find a carbon I can love.


----------



## CiderBear (Jan 5, 2020)

I want to try a 240mm sujihiki this year


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m planning to downsize a bit. Lol

Started buying knives at a furious rate because I just had to try everything. Looking to offload a bit. Realized I’m really into all the things I’ve gotten from western makers. 

another tsourkan and a raquin are big on the list


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 5, 2020)

daveb said:


> Got my 1st Tillman in 2019, bst, a wee bit short but I like it. Then had a chance to pick up a 250ish gyuto off bst - might be my favorite gyuto, certainly up there. Also ran through a bunch of sujis in 2019, I think I know what I like now.
> 
> In 2020 I want to buy less, sell more and use more. Perhaps find a carbon I can love.



Thx Daveb - Your, & others, comments inspired me to get in touch with him earlier 2019 and my slot is now right around the corner ... he has been easy/great to work with (so far) & will let know you know when it shows up ... I know I will be happy based on what others have said so ...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2020)

Im going to start with a $40 Tosa, give it some new shoes and trade up. See how far I can get up the ladder in a year. I'm sad I no longer own a Carter. Maybe that'll be my goal.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

I’d love an old school carter.


----------



## dafox (Jan 5, 2020)

Learn to sharpen single beveled knives, yanagibas, make more sushi. 
Learn to use finer grit stones, 6000 and 8000.
Try a 210 petty, probably a konosuke hd2 with the older long skinny handle with white ferrule and no machi gap to go with a 240 gyuto of the same ilk- my winner of the laser trials so far. 
Or, maybe a Suisin inox honyaki 210 petty, newer batch.
Find a Wakui 180 nakiri with a thin grind and put a rosewood handle on it to go with my 165.
Look for a Kikuichi TKC 240 gyuto to go with my 210.
Maybe try a JCK Deep Impact 210 gyuto.
Work on some ebay project knives that I have.
Teach my friends how to sharpen.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

@dafox you should look into this Kagekiyo 210mm ginsanko petty...
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/heiji-kagekiyo-hhh-tojiro-munetoshi.43150/


----------



## dafox (Jan 5, 2020)

labor of love said:


> @dafox you should look into this Kagekiyo 210mm ginsanko petty...
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/heiji-kagekiyo-hhh-tojiro-munetoshi.43150/


Thanks Labor, I'm wanting a thin 210 petty for cutting sushi rolls, a laser will probably work better for me.


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 5, 2020)

I had a epic year no doubt. So freaking many blades came some went some still coming. I am also having a Tilman drop very soon. Lucky enough to have used and hoarded Oatley Tsourkan Laseur Halcyon Antzenberger Isasmedjan Shigs Mert and many many more. Hit list another Halcyon would be sweet as well as all the OTHER ones. I hope to exercise more a bit more restraint this year.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hassanbensober said:


> I hope to exercise more a bit more restraint this year.


We all say that and fail miserably. C'est la vie


----------



## panda (Jan 5, 2020)

Want: shigehiro 270 gyuto and Suji 
K&S Akebono 240
A diamond 3k grit stone


----------



## Receiver52 (Jan 5, 2020)

Have a Yoshikazu Tanaka and a Morihei Hisamoto on their way. Also on Ian Rogers’ list for a Haburn and on Black Lotus list as well. I’m trying different steels and grinds until I finally hone in on what I really like. Also planning on passing a few on. Probably my Raquin will be first to leave.

Got my first JNat and want to get proficient with it. Should be a great year.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a Gesshin Ittetsu Shiroko #2 Abura Honayaki 300mm Yanagi on order. Should be ready in a couple months.
Casually looking for a 210mm gyuto for home. Maybe a Gesshin Heiji 210mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto
Maybe a beefy honesuki or garasuki. I had a Watanabe garasuki and stupidly sold it about 12 years ago.
I also need to replace my home stone set. Probably just snag a 400,800,3000 Naniwa pros and call it good. Something simple and splash and go.


----------



## valgard (Jan 5, 2020)

I crossed more than half of my list fo last year and then got some extras [emoji23]. 

@labor thx for the Yoshikane western xD


For this year. 

Transferred from January last year's list:

-Halcyonforge integral sanmai
-Bunch of rehandled and sayas for keepers

New additions:
- Kochi with machi
- Something from Catcheside or Yannick (might sneak LaSeur there)
-Custom Heiji 
- A Raquin/Opinel folder
- A suji 280-300mm from Raquin and/or Halcyonforge.

-Keep tightening the jnat collection (I'm getting it close to 30 now and sold more than I bought in 2019 [emoji28])


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 5, 2020)

I feel like this thread is going to cause a lot of bst action.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 5, 2020)

Matus said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> (Make) big full tang 1.2562 gyuto for a friend
> (Make) more knives than in 2019
> ...


@Matus - let me know when you are taking orders.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 5, 2020)

Im about to be part of the opening team of a nice asian fusion spot. Looking into getting some single bevels and learning how to use and sharpen those. I havent yet since Im a southpaw . Also loving my gengetsu gyuto so I want to check out some more semi-stainless like the heji gyutos.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 5, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> I feel like this thread is going to cause a lot of bst action.


People are talking about buying less and selling more for 2020 and I’m like “bro whatcha letting go of ?”


----------



## J.C (Jan 6, 2020)

On order:
The9nine gyuto custom size
The9nine nakiri custom size

wishlist:
Denka gyuto 215
Western type boning size 170-180
A western petty size 150-160
Natural stones
And more stones

Did i mention sharpening stones? Yeah, probably a few more stones


----------



## rob (Jan 6, 2020)

Great idea for a thread.

I have to admit going absolutely crazy last year and was lucky enough to cross many makers off the bucket list. Tansu, Kippington, Hazenburg, Don Nguyen, Salem, Halcyon Forge, Cris Anderson, Greg Cimms, Devon Thomas, Haburn etc..I think (to scared to count) i bought over 50 Western knives last year and probably 20 plus Japanese makers.With many i haven't even used yet.

So this year i am going to put all the new knives to use and decide which ones to keep.

I just received a Watanabe 180 Nakiri and remain on a long waiting list for Salem Straub other than that I'm going to try my best not to buy any new knives.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 6, 2020)

Ashi
River Jump
Kato Dammy

Will probably be able to obtain one out of 3 though to be realistic.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 6, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Ashi
> River Jump
> Kato Dammy
> 
> Will probably be able to obtain one out of 3 though to be realistic.


Don't be defeatist. 2 out of 3 is achievable.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 6, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Don't be defeatist. 2 out of 3 is achievable.


Hard to say, the easiest and most readily available for me to obtain on this list is actually the most expensive one.


----------



## madelinez (Jan 6, 2020)

I've almost finished my collection, will hopefully get a Kippington and a high carbide gyuto from Andrei this year. 

And maybe a forged geometry Catcheside nakiri.... although it's hard to justify at this point.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2020)

madelinez said:


> I've almost finished my collection.


Lol, stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 6, 2020)

My goals for my collection in 2020 is to not bankrupt myself! 

On a more serious note, I cant wait to try out my Mazaki knife thats arriving around the middle of January and my JNS stones for sharpening/polishing.

Also no flattening bevels on fully stainless steel knives for me this year as I have learned my lesson after spending like 10hours on one knife and only being "almost" done...  

P.S. I want to also work at a ton of different restaurants to gain more experience! (And money for knives!)


----------



## aszma (Jan 6, 2020)

2020 goals are super simple

try a takeda either a sujihiki or nakiri
Perfect my sharpening game
Get my toyama re-handled and fitted with a saya
Maybe score a cool custom knife on the BTS


----------



## madelinez (Jan 6, 2020)

Garner Harrison said:


> Also no flattening bevels on fully stainless steel knives for me this year as I have learned my lesson after spending like 10hours on one knife and only being "almost" done...



One of the biggest issues with stainless clad knives is that they clog some stones which means you need to constantly touch up the surface of the stone with something like an atoma plate. If you're not attempting to change the geometry of the knife it's not an issue.


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 6, 2020)

madelinez said:


> One of the biggest issues with stainless clad knives is that they clog some stones which means you need to constantly touch up the surface of the stone with something like an atoma plate. If you're not attempting to change the geometry of the knife it's not an issue.



I didnt know this until recently but the binding material is super important it seems for stuff like this, my Suehiro stone is nearly dead after all this flattening, lost like 4mm in height since the steel just doesnt abrade at all and having to flatten like every 5minutes. Ill be trying it later on a much harder stone that has a stronger binder. Its probably cause this is a combination stone not with the proper 1k CERAX stuff so its not meant for this stuff >.> 

Also lets not derail this thread


----------



## danemonji (Jan 6, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Hard to say, the easiest and most readily available for me to obtain on this list is actually the most expensive one.


Which out of the 3 is the most expensive and easiest to get?


----------



## MarkC (Jan 6, 2020)

Smaller Sujihiki probably in the 240mm range that has some heft and can be used as a line type knife

Western maker knife. Still trying to understand how to navigate and purchase one of these from the various social media sites, bidding, pressing the go button at a certain hour. Maybe the Shihan is a direction for me but would love to hear if anyone has purchased one of the "new" designs that is mentioned at the top of the thread. 

Would love to get to LA and talk to Jon and buy a knife from him. He just seems to be sold out of most of the things I am interested in but seems like a great person to do business with.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 6, 2020)

MarkC said:


> Western maker knife. Still trying to understand how to navigate and purchase one of these from the various social media sites, bidding, pressing the go button at a certain hour. Maybe the Shihan is a direction for me but would love to hear if anyone has purchased one of the "new" designs that is mentioned at the top of the thread.



I can't help you with Shi.Han but for many makers it is just a matter of getting on their list and waiting until your number is called; easy and painless unless you have little patience. Some makers have closed their books and you have to watch BST. Personally, I have zero time for social media or trying to hit tiny order windows, there are too many good makers to bother with that nonsense.
_"The graveyards are full of indispensable men" _-origin unknown but likely very early 20th C


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 6, 2020)

I’m just going to restore as many eBay findings I can this year. Hopefully, I get the time to do it. 
Buying fancy knives to myself to keep is soooooo Carl kotte 2019.


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2020)

I don’t remember so many people (including myself) commenting about scaling back last year. Maybe with the world in more trouble than ever, knives seem less important? Or maybe we just all wanted to end the 2010s with a bang.


----------



## Anton (Jan 6, 2020)

Not buying any knives this year 
Check! Have completed my ramp up and scaled down twice over and I think I found all the right knives to last me a while 

Even though my name is up with Maumasi again ...


----------



## CiderBear (Jan 6, 2020)

Now that I'm home, I should type out a longer bucket list

1) Try a jnat
2) Try a sujihiki
3) Own a sujihiki


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Now that I'm home, I should type out a longer bucket list
> 
> 1) Try a jnat
> 2) Try a sujihiki
> 3) Own a sujihiki


Yeah, I wouldn’t mind another jnat too. Oouchi or Hideriyama from jki might be the way I go or maybe coaxing a nice one from @valgard perhaps.


----------



## lumo (Jan 6, 2020)

Convince Toyama or Wat to go back to carbon cladding!


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, I wouldn’t mind another jnat too. Oouchi or Hideriyama from jki might be the way I go or maybe coaxing a nice one from @valgard perhaps.



Same. I have an Aizu and a small uchimugori from nutmeg mostly for kasumi. It’s weird. I had this one sharpening session where I used the Aizu on a Catcheside I had and it gave it the most agressively sharp edge I’ve ever experienced, but I haven’t been able to replicate that experience since on other knives. Last time I used it, it felt weirdly like it was ripping away steel from my knives, and the edges were not so great, so I ended up switching to a Gesshin 3k, my more standard finisher.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 6, 2020)

panda said:


> Want: shigehiro 270 gyuto and Suji
> K&S Akebono 240
> A diamond 3k grit stone


I can help you with the Akebono whenever you're ready. But don't expect me to accept any low-ball offers.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2020)

It’s funny you mention it @ian . I used an aizu side by side with a gesh 4K and I was equally happy with both stones. Which is part of the reason why I’ve never pulled the trigger on an Aizu. This isn’t to say they perform the same but I’m pretty content with gesh 4K.
Oouchi produced my favorite finishing edge I’ve ever made (granted I’ve only used like 7-8 JNats so please take that with a grain of salt). So even though I’m a synth guy 95% of the time, there’s a voice in the back of my head demanding a I grab another Oouchi or something similar.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2020)

ashy2classy said:


> I can help you with the Akebono whenever you're ready. But don't expect me to accept any low-ball offers.


I thought you loved your akebono!!??


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Guess it also depends what exactly you want in ea


labor of love said:


> It’s funny you mention it @ian . I used an aizu side by side with a gesh 4K and I was equally happy with both stones. Which is part of the reason why I’ve never pulled the trigger on an Aizu. This isn’t to say they perform the same but I’m pretty content with gesh 4K.
> Oouchi produced my favorite finishing edge I’ve ever made (granted I’ve only used like 7-8 JNats so please take that with a grain of salt). So even though I’m a synth guy 95% of the time, there’s a voice in the back of my head demanding a I grab another Oouchi or something similar.


I'm a Gesshin 4K fanboy too. Nice toothy edge with good bite just the way I like it.


----------



## daveb (Jan 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I thought you loved your akebono!!??



I love mine - but would send it across the state as a loaner if Panda promised not to fuc I mean customize it....


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Guess it also depends what exactly you want in ea
> 
> I'm a Gesshin 4K fanboy too. Nice toothy edge with good bite just the way I like it.


Yep.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I thought you loved your akebono!!??


I do, they're one of my favorite knives ever. But I have two 270s and a 240. Not sure I want to keep the 240. I'm about to list one of the 270s.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yep.


me three, me three...

I want to try Jon's natural synthetic too and his diamond stones, maybe 2020 will be that year. Oh and jumping on the bandwagon of selling more knives, bought way too many in the last 3 month.....all the ones I have are so good I can't decide which to let go


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2020)

daveb said:


> I love mine - but would send it across the state as a loaner if Panda promised not to fuc I mean customize it....


haha you know damn well i would never mess with the grind/profile of a loaner unless specifically instructed to.


----------



## valgard (Jan 6, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> ....all the ones I have are so good I can't decide which to let go



I have been having this issue for a while, just don't wanna sell any of the knives I have, always do hard to decide to sell something [emoji43]


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> me three, me three...
> 
> I want to try Jon's natural synthetic too and his diamond stones, maybe 2020 will be that year. Oh and jumping on the bandwagon of selling more knives, bought way too many in the last 3 month.....all the ones I have are so good I can't decide which to let go



Yea, the synth natural is on my want list too.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 6, 2020)

valgard said:


> I have been having this issue for a while, just don't wanna sell any of the knives I have, always do hard to decide to sell something [emoji43]


I’ll take one of your Katos... you know which one!


----------



## Michi (Jan 6, 2020)

Make a custom Saya for my KS.


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 6, 2020)

My bucket list is less about knives and more about knife techniques. I have a yanagiba on the way and an old usuba I have yet to get around to restoring.
I'd like to finally learn how to use them properly, learn more about classic Japanese techniques.
My other resolution would be to dip my toes into jnats, but I'm already regretting that


----------



## valgard (Jan 6, 2020)

Panamapeet said:


> I’ll take one of your Katos... you know which one!


[emoji81]


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 6, 2020)

ian said:


> Same. I have an Aizu and a small uchimugori from nutmeg mostly for kasumi. It’s weird. I had this one sharpening session where I used the Aizu on a Catcheside I had and it gave it the most agressively sharp edge I’ve ever experienced, but I haven’t been able to replicate that experience since on other knives. Last time I used it, it felt weirdly like it was ripping away steel from my knives, and the edges were not so great, so I ended up switching to a Gesshin 3k, my more standard finisher.


We should compare Aizu stones.


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 6, 2020)

My goals for this year:

1. Improve my sharpening skills. 
2. Buy a cheap/used carbon knife and practice, practice, practice. 
3. Get a carbon suji for BBQ season. 
4. Try a 210 gyuto, preferably in White #2 (been thinking long and hard about a Gengetsu from JKI).


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Jan 6, 2020)

My shortlist for 2020:

1. Buy a coarse stone to slightly thin my knives when sharpening as they are sanmai knives
2. Buy a new medium stone (around 1K) that dishes slower than my Jinzo Aoto from JNS even though I love the feel of that stone.
3. Decide if i'm selling the Jinzo Aoto or not.
4. Stay away from natural stones.
5. Become a better sharpener.
6. Decide if I want to sell my Yosihkane SKD santoku that I never use, that I paid about twice its value and on which I messed up the finish a bit... but which was my first Japanese knife.

That's about it.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 6, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> My goals for this year:
> 
> 1. Improve my sharpening skills.
> 2. Buy a cheap/used carbon knife and practice, practice, practice.
> ...



what is this bbq season? I though any day ending in y was good for bbq.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON (Jan 6, 2020)

2020 I’d like to learn to make one piece wooden wa handles at home.
For stones I’d like to try more of the Suehiro MD line, I have the 200 and it’s pretty good. I’d like another aizu or aoto or monzento. I’d like to find a gorgeous finisher that’s slightly harder and finer than my Ohira suita or shobu iromono. There’s also some synth stones from Suzuki-ya that I might try out at some point. 
For knives, I have a lefty Kamagata usuba and kiridashi coming from Isasmedjan. I have a gyuto from him already that I LOVE. I would lose it probably if I could pull off getting 9 or yannick. I’ve wanted a San-mai prendergast for a while. Raquin/halcyon for sure. Metal monkey knives make me feel sad I’m poor usually. And if I somehow turn my entire financial situation around, I’d love to start diving into the grown-up world of honyaki. Also I really want to track down the book “The Art of Japanese Sword Polishing” which is proving tricky. Either way, I hope you guys all get at least some of your wishes this year.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON (Jan 6, 2020)

I would also REALLY like to make time for a vacation to go to JKI and see it in person this year.


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 6, 2020)

@Bensbites, I’ll smoke year-round, but I don’t do much November-April. Way too much trouble trying to maintain temperature with my Weber in freezing weather.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 6, 2020)

My bucket lists for '18 & '19 were mostly achieved so I think it's best not to have a list of purchases this year.
Here's a to-do list rather than a to-buy list:

Lift my sharpening game substantially.
Use more of my knives more often.
Finally get around to thinning my 210 TF.
Learn to polish.

Learn to sharpen single bevel knives just for fun. Bought three beaters for the task and have watched Jon's video a few times but still haven't got off my butt.



Anton said:


> Not buying any knives this year
> Check! Have completed my ramp up and scaled down twice over and I think I found all the right knives to last me a while
> 
> Even though my name is up with Maumasi again ...


A Maumasi is the only knife from the last two bucket lists that has eluded me. So @Anton, if you don't take the spot when it comes up, let's talk.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 6, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> @Bensbites, I’ll smoke year-round, but I don’t do much November-April. Way too much trouble trying to maintain temperature with my Weber in freezing weather.


I have a small bbq problem...three kamado joes, one of them was a birthday gift from the company.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 7, 2020)

Y Tanaka, Mizuno KS, Kippington, @suntravel, Nate Zimmerman


----------



## JoBone (Jan 7, 2020)

Here’s mine

TF Denka
Riverjump - got an unryu this year, which I prefer, but still want a riverjump
Wat Nakiri pro
Tansu at Bladeshow 2020 if he shows, if not some other gem
Raquin
Carter Hopkins

be happy with 1, ecstatic with 2+


----------



## megapuff5 (Jan 7, 2020)

Same thing that was on my list in 2019 and 2018... hattori KD 210 at a reasonable price....


----------



## krx927 (Jan 7, 2020)

Probably should not write this but I am getting a bit saturated by all the knives I have. To be honest I do not have anything in the bucket list for 2020. Am noticing that there are so many knives I do not use any more. Perhaps putting some to BST.




Matus said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> ........
> Subaru BRZ or Toyota GT86 (most likely not new) - that is to deal with my middle age crisis - Yaris Hybrid is not quite cutting it
> ...



You will need to leave the kids at home and juts take the wife


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 7, 2020)

MarkC said:


> Smaller Sujihiki probably in the 240mm range that has some heft and can be used as a line type knife
> 
> Western maker knife. Still trying to understand how to navigate and purchase one of these from the various social media sites, bidding, pressing the go button at a certain hour. Maybe the Shihan is a direction for me but would love to hear if anyone has purchased one of the "new" designs that is mentioned at the top of the thread.
> 
> Would love to get to LA and talk to Jon and buy a knife from him. He just seems to be sold out of most of the things I am interested in but seems like a great person to do business with.



@MarkC - I have a couple of the Shi.Han new designs and am really enjoying them. I'm a really big fan of Shehan's work, in part because he is open to input and ideas from customers. He's been tweaking his distal taper to be a bit more aggressive and I own one of the first of the new generation tapers from him, as well as a more recent version. They are just really, really solid all around knives. Great heat treatment, very classic geometry in many ways, and feel good in hand. I would say (for me) its one of the most traditionally Japanese styled Western knives I own. By that I mean shape, feel, geometry falls in line with my Watanabe, Toyama, Kurosaki, etc., but the fit and finish is higher. It's not the best at any one thing, but is very good at all things. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jan 7, 2020)

A nicely ground Takeda
A Shig Kitaeji
Maybe a TF denka?
A s-grind custom?


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 7, 2020)

2019 was sort of crazy. Hopefully this year will be less so. Here is my list for 2020. 
1. Buy 15 or fewer knives. Sell at least 50% of the number I buy, if not 100%. List includes: Kamon, Anderson, Tsourkan, Lisch, Smide, Dalman, LaSeur, The9, tall Denka
2. Learn to put a kasumi finish on a knife that isn't half-a$$ed. 
3. Continue to become a better sharpener, particularly with pocket knives and super steels
4. Make it the whole year without stitches and just some super glue/band-aides
5. Teach my 4 1/2 year old daughter to cut properly with a small gyuto
6. Build a twin bed with Japanese joinery for my youngest daughter
7. Find a better storage system for my collection


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 7, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> 7. Find a better storage system for my collection


I can help with this  Visitation rights guaranteed.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 7, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I can help with this  Visitation rights guaranteed.


There ya go. That's all I can ask, visitation rights and appropriate grooming.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 7, 2020)

I’d like to try some more western makers. Also interested in giving high end honyakis a try


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 7, 2020)

Thinking of a Gengetsu. Really like the handle on my Kochi. Think the Gengetsu has same burnt chestnut octagon. Hear good things about that blade.


----------



## ian (Jan 7, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Thinking of a Gengetsu. Really like the handle on my Kochi. Think the Gengetsu has same burnt chestnut octagon. Hear good things about that blade.



Kochi and Gengetsu handles are very different, FWIW. Kochi had the best burnt chestnut octagonal I’ve tried—I really liked how it looked, although it was a bit slick sometimes when wet. It’s slimmer, longer, smoother and darker than the Gengetsu handle, which is fatter, shorter and extremely textured. It was nice, too, just really different.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 7, 2020)

ian said:


> Kochi and Gengetsu handles are very different, FWIW. Kochi had the best burnt chestnut octagonal I’ve tried—I really liked how it looked, although it was a bit slick sometimes when wet. It’s slimmer, longer, smoother and darker than the Gengetsu handle, which is fatter, shorter and extremely textured. It was nice, too, just really different.



I wouldn’t read to much into single experiences with handles... they are from the same handle maker for what it’s worth, but there is variation from handle to handle, which is exacerbated by the shou sugi ban (roasting of the wood)


----------



## ian (Jan 7, 2020)

JBroida said:


> I wouldn’t read to much into single experiences with handles... they are from the same handle maker for what it’s worth, but there is variation from handle to handle, which is exacerbated by the shou sugi ban (roasting of the wood)



Funny, I never would have thought looking at them that they came from the same maker, and the handles on the Kochis and Gengetsus that I saw in your shop seemed in line with the examples I had. My memory may be faulty here though. Thanks for the correction --- that's useful info.


----------



## zizirex (Jan 7, 2020)

My bucket list this year:
270 Ginga;
150 Honesuki Maru / Hankotsu;
180 Hinoura Hakata;
Upgraded Turbo for my RB26;
New Phone;
Make more upgrade handle for my Knife..


----------



## JBroida (Jan 7, 2020)

ian said:


> Funny, I never would have thought looking at them that they came from the same maker, and the handles on the Kochis and Gengetsus that I saw in your shop seemed in line with the examples I had. My memory may be faulty here though. Thanks for the correction --- that's useful info.


maybe different batches from different years, but they are coming from the same company in this case (the handles, that is)


----------



## MarkC (Jan 8, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> @MarkC - I have a couple of the Shi.Han new designs and am really enjoying them. I'm a really big fan of Shehan's work, in part because he is open to input and ideas from customers. He's been tweaking his distal taper to be a bit more aggressive and I own one of the first of the new generation tapers from him, as well as a more recent version. They are just really, really solid all around knives. Great heat treatment, very classic geometry in many ways, and feel good in hand. I would say (for me) its one of the most traditionally Japanese styled Western knives I own. By that I mean shape, feel, geometry falls in line with my Watanabe, Toyama, Kurosaki, etc., but the fit and finish is higher. It's not the best at any one thing, but is very good at all things. Hope that helps.


Thank you would love to hear more. Which steel did you go with?


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 8, 2020)

Have read everything posted .... given it a lot of thought .... conclusion ... I’d like pretty much one of everything. That doesn’t seem too much to ask for does it?

OK ... that doesn’t sound right even if it feels right.

So ... how about this ... mostly knives that have been well used.

‘There ... I said it!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 8, 2020)

My Kochi has black polished horn and is a little thicker than average wa like the way it feels. JMO wa don't need to be long esp. using pinch grip. And gives a better proportion to the blade. It is kind of like how a short fat round Chinese handle feels best on a cleaver.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 8, 2020)

lumo said:


> Convince Toyama or Wat to go back to carbon cladding!


Whats wrong with the SS knives? Granted I've not used them.

Tagging onto this, we need Watayama to resume making honyakis again.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah, it would be nice to have a choice of either soft iron or stainless cladding w Watanabe.
That being said I wanted a soft iron clad suji from wat, but found a stainless clad one and I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 8, 2020)

Somewhat down to earth list:
1) make a better knife block, my current prototype turned out to be a bit rough.
2) try Mazaki 270mm ..
3) maybe save up for Konosuke SDK, though I'm still tempted by Yoshikane SDK 240 ktip instead.
4) finally get that JCK 240 Single Bevel in G3.
5) maybe get Ryusen TanganRyu Maple Gyuto 240mm, though people here say it's not as impressive in hand, just looks so gorgeous to me.
6) maybe Sakai Takayuki Syousin Gin-Sakura K-Tip 240 in G3 from KnS.
7) if another Harner III small gyuto in XHP comes up on BST again and I actually catch it.
8) if tax return goes really well, maybe even make a budget for a Cris Anderson, though only off BST and only if stars align.


----------



## Ivang (Jan 8, 2020)

Takamura uchi. That's it for me.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 8, 2020)

MarkC said:


> Smaller Sujihiki probably in the 240mm range that has some heft and can be used as a line type knife
> 
> Western maker knife. Still trying to understand how to navigate and purchase one of these from the various social media sites, bidding, pressing the go button at a certain hour. Maybe the Shihan is a direction for me but would love to hear if anyone has purchased one of the "new" designs that is mentioned at the top of the thread.
> 
> Would love to get to LA and talk to Jon and buy a knife from him. He just seems to be sold out of most of the things I am interested in but seems like a great person to do business with.


Yeah, I could’ve phrased my thoughts on shihan in the first post a little better. His forging is already perfect, but he added a step to the process to make for more distal taper.


----------



## Tanalasta (Jan 9, 2020)

Probably should use the knives that I have more than I do. It's hard to find time for food prep given a busy job ; university study and a baby in tow.

Favourite is a Kipp Honyaki that is beautiful. And deserves more use. I love the knife. 

Closely followed by a Toyama gyuto. Purchased shortly before the price rises and scarcity. Nothing wrong with SS clad. The edge is still blue and great. 

And better sharpen that Shun petty my partner says is now blunt. Except the stones are on the top shelf at the back. Oh well...


----------



## adrianopedro (Jan 10, 2020)

First would be to use more the Knives that I own.

Wishing list: Mazaki, Shigefusa, Konosuke, Yo Kurosaki, Anryu, add another Munetoshi KU, some local blacksmiths knives (Brazil).

Improve my sharpening skills, try some jnats, learn to polish.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 10, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, it would be nice to have a choice of either soft iron or stainless cladding w Watanabe.
> That being said I wanted a soft iron clad suji from wat, but found a stainless clad one and I’m pretty happy with it.



Are the newer Watanabe KU stainless clad? My Wats are iron clad takes a little more care. Getting spoiled as a home cook these days with stainless clad carbon core. Seems like Japanese makers are using it more easier upkeep. All my knives at home are carbon, most stainless clad.


----------



## Alder26 (Jan 11, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Are the newer Watanabe KU stainless clad? My Wats are iron clad takes a little more care. Getting spoiled as a home cook these days with stainless clad carbon core. Seems like Japanese makers are using it more easier upkeep. All my knives at home are carbon, most stainless clad.


if you ever decide to sell those iron wats you let me know


----------



## Alder26 (Jan 11, 2020)

2020 is all about honyaki for me. I haven't ever used one and with so many western makers producing beautiful and affordable (relatively speaking) examples it's time to try one... or 2


----------



## danemonji (Jan 14, 2020)

The year has not properly started and my bucket is already full. Since it's been raining with unicorn knives on the bst... I said this year to go the extra mile and wish for a Kato 240 Damascus. I wonder what is the chance and price of getting one. I'll just wait and see


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 14, 2020)

danemonji said:


> wish for a Kato 240 Damascus.


You, me and every other Katophile. I'm waiting for the one thats currently sunny itself in South Africa to break cover......


----------



## danemonji (Jan 14, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> You, me and every other Katophile. I'm waiting for the one thats currently sunny itself in South Africa to break cover......


I might make an offer or trade someone won't refuse.

And I wouldn't call us Katophiles  because dropping an S to the mix or in the vicinity will make things sound... brown.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 14, 2020)

danemonji said:


> I might make an offer or trade someone won't refuse.
> 
> And I wouldn't call us Katophiles  because dropping an S to the mix or in the vicinity will make things sound... brown.


Check the dictionary. Takes more than dropping an S.....

Reminds me of Ralfy the whisky vlogger on YT. He refuses to say peatophile for the obvious reasons


----------



## danemonji (Jan 14, 2020)

Bro it was a joke


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 14, 2020)

danemonji said:


> Bro it was a joke


Got it


----------



## TRPV4 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mainly going to be re-learning how to sharpen, learning how to flatten bevels and polish nicely.

and of course a Takamura petty, and Pro/Uchigumo, Kip workpony and Watanabe Pro (any idea where I could get one?)


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 17, 2020)

Watanabe Pro at Watanabe.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Jan 17, 2020)

use one knife per month to get to know the full in and out of it
spend more time sharpening
maybe get some more stones - 1k and a synth aoto
get better at removing the burr on all stones
work on the bevels/ thinning
only buy fully reactive knives - i have too many stainless/stainless clad
get 4 leather clad knife racks for storage so i can have all of my knives out.
comment more here and not just watch


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 17, 2020)

2020 will be the year for me to make my first kitchen knife from raw steel to finish


----------



## preizzo (Jan 18, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Actually Preizzo has me wanting a Maz 270mm gyuto.


It s time for you man


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2020)

preizzo said:


> It s time for you man


Lol in fairness I handled the 240mm from ckc and my gut feeling was “man I wish this was a 270mm”
Your post on IG the other day just confirmed it.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Am I the only one who doesn’t have a plan?


----------



## Briochy (Jan 19, 2020)

I just got onto Black Lotus's waiting list. Let's hope this is the last one for this year


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jan 30, 2020)

You guys are awesome here! haha. such enablers.

im just hoping to acquire 5-6 key pieces, as i only have one knife i really love right now. i also need to visit the passaround, or look at used knives here.
Need to try a real japanese gyuto.
I have a tendency to like western styled knives aesthetically, with pretty handles. but i like the japanese steel and philosophy.
Need to try a bunch of these makers and blade profiles, and steel types, my experience is so little!

Makers on my list right now are Heartwood Forge, Fell, Dalman, Catcheside, NorthSouth, Raquin, Oblivion, and Black Lotus

really love the look of san mai blades

need a 200mm ish laser and a 230-245 gyuto at the very least.

and of course spend a little time here ;earning about grinds and sharpening, i just joined, but theres a ton of info.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 30, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> You guys are awesome here! haha. such enablers.
> 
> im just hoping to acquire 5-6 key pieces, as i only have one knife i really love right now. i also need to visit the passaround, or look at used knives here.
> Need to try a real japanese gyuto.
> ...


If you like pretty western handles, you may want to add Tony LaSeur to your makers list.


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 30, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Good luck with that chuckles. I’ve seen some pretty thick edges on direct ordered Honyakis, even from well respected sharpeners. Might want to emphasize thin behind the edge if you go that route.


Would this be considered thin behind the edge?

Blue #1 240mm Gyuto.


----------



## dafox (Oct 15, 2020)

Looking back on the year how did you do with your bucket list for 2020?


----------



## False_Cast (Oct 15, 2020)

dafox said:


> Looking back on the year how did you do with your bucket list for 2020?


----------



## labor of love (Oct 15, 2020)

dafox said:


> Looking back on the year how did you do with your bucket list for 2020?


I accomplished everything I sought out to do...Already scheming for 2021...the year of the stainless clad wa gyuto.


----------



## dafox (Oct 15, 2020)

dafox said:


> Learn to sharpen single beveled knives, yanagibas, make more sushi.
> Learn to use finer grit stones, 6000 and 8000.
> Try a 210 petty, probably a konosuke hd2 with the older long skinny handle with white ferrule and no machi gap to go with a 240 gyuto of the same ilk- my winner of the laser trials so far.
> Or, maybe a Suisin inox honyaki 210 petty, newer batch.
> ...


I did pretty good:
I learned to sharpen single bevel knives, yanagiba, getting permasoaked stones in the process.
Having friends over for sushi in a couple of weeks, new hangiri and hinoki board.
Got an Arashyama 6000 and Kitayama 8000.
Have a SIH 210 gyuto and buying a Konosuke older version 210 gyuto.
Got a Wakui 180 nakiri and a bunch of rosewood handles for rehandling.
Found the TKC 240 gyuto.
Tried the Deep impact but didnt keep it.
Sold my Ebay project knife, too much for me now without a work shop.
Have been teaching my friends how to sharpen knives.
A good year!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Haven't caught Covid yet, so WINNING


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

So far better than I expected. My biggest thing was starting with sharpening and that has worked better than planned. I got The Y.Tanaka, Tsourkan, suji(not the lenght in bucket list), Munetoshi, BlackLotus, Newhamknives and more. I decided to pass few makers on my list and I was able to sell some knives too. Next year maybe one or two western maker on the list, couple japanese and single bevels(at least yanagiba). Sell more than buy anyway.


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 16, 2020)

So far so good! I got quite a few Honyaki (or similar) this year and loved them all!

SC125 Honyaki from TheNine 
W2 Honyaki from Kippington 
26c3 differential from HSC3
2 Tsourkan 52100 (not Honyaki strictly speaking but definitely capture the spirit)


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> So far so good! I got quite a few Honyaki (or similar) this year and loved them all!
> 
> SC125 Honyaki from TheNine
> W2 Honyaki from Kippington
> ...


How is TheNine working for you?


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 16, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> How is TheNine working for you?


It is very likely the best knife I have owned. 250X56 and around 250g if I recall correctly. The edge is outrageously thin and the steel is extraordinary. It's never leaving the collection. Robert is also a really great guy to work with


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> It is very likely the best knife I have owned. 250X56 and around 250g if I recall correctly. The edge is outrageously thin and the steel is extraordinary. It's never leaving the collection. Robert is also a really great guy to work with


I was affraid of something like this . If you had to, what steel would you compare the 125sc?


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 16, 2020)

If you're wondering what's going to be on your 2021 list... I think you already know. 

SC125 reminds me most of white #1, it's very hard ~64-65 HRC so it's a bit glassy on the stones but yielding in the way that white #1 feels when it's taken to the limit.


----------



## F-Flash (Oct 16, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> I'm on kips list.
> Would love to try kamon.
> I'm going to sell more knives than I'll buy.


Got kamon, had to pass on kip due to Corona and work situtiation. And definetly sold more knives than bought. So 2/3 success!


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 16, 2020)

I bought a knife.


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 has been out of control. So far, I’ve bought and kept:

Kippington 240 workpony
Toyama 180 nakiri
Shigehiro 270 suji
Gesshin Heiji honesuki
Heiji 180 petty

And bought and sold:

Watanabe pro 180 nakiri
Tanaka Yohei 240
TF Maboroshi 240
Catcheside ~190 gyuto
Munetoshi butcher
Watanabe 180 gyuto
Ikeda 240 gyuto in Wh2
Heiji 210 petty
Ashi Ginga 240

(Note: in order to buy the ones on the first list, I sold things that I bought last year.)


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 16, 2020)

Why did you sell the Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri then buy the Toyama 180 nakiri?


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Why did you sell the Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri then buy the Toyama 180 nakiri?



I had both at the same time and liked the Toyama better. They're pretty different, e.g. the Wat is wide bevel and the Toyama is convex. They're both excellent though.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

ian said:


> 2020 has been out of control. So far, I’ve bought and kept:
> 
> Kippington 240 workpony
> Toyama 180 nakiri
> ...


Nice list. How do you like the Heiji petty? Carbon?


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Nice list. How do you like the Heiji petty? Carbon?



Heiji petty is great. Mine’s semistainless. It’s not the best splitting hard dense stuff, but if you use it for the right things it’s great.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 16, 2020)

why?


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

ian said:


> Heiji petty is great. Mine’s semistainless. It’s not the best splitting hard dense stuff, but if you use it for the right things it’s great.


I have Heiji on my bucket list next year. I don't know yet gyuto or petty/slicer...


----------



## adrianopedro (Oct 16, 2020)

So far so good, much better on sharpenning. Still have to do a better job on polishing, kasumi finish.

Got a little deeper on the rabbit role, bought some new natural stones, Ohira Range Suita, Ohira Iromono, Koma Nagura, Aoto, Mejiro Nagura, Tenjou Nagura.


Sold a few knives, bought new ones

New knives:
Hakata from Haruki Miyazaki
Munetoshi Slicer with custom handle
Old Batch Gyoto from Naoki Mazaki, charcoal forged and water quenched
Kogatana Sakamitu (Kiridashi)


Sold knives:
Tanaka Suminagashi Gyoto
Konosuke YS Gyoto 
Greg Cimms Custom Kiritsuke


My bucket list for next year include an Raquin, Tsukasa Hinoura (in progress) and Heiji


----------



## KO88 (Oct 16, 2020)

Guys this year is not over yet


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 16, 2020)

KO88 said:


> Guys this year is not over yet


It is all over, I have givenup


----------



## tomsch (Oct 16, 2020)

For me it's improving enough at hand sharpening so I can move on to my more expensive knives vs. just scratching up my wife's beater Henckel Classic 8" chef knife.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 16, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> It is very likely the best knife I have owned. 250X56 and around 250g if I recall correctly. The edge is outrageously thin and the steel is extraordinary. It's never leaving the collection. Robert is also a really great guy to work with


This is nice to hear. I'm several months out, but feeling lucky to be in the list. If you're up for a short DM, I'm curious how the order process went for you.


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 16, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> This is nice to hear. I'm several months out, but feeling lucky to be in the list. If you're up for a short DM, I'm curious how the order process went for you.



Sure shoot me a message


----------



## labor of love (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah the9 works with stainless cladding, Robert knows what’s up.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I accomplished everything I sought out to do...Already scheming for 2021...the year of the stainless clad wa gyuto.



"You're late to the party."- Stainless clad Wa Gyuto owners of the world.



That said, I can help you rid of your non-stainless knives.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 16, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> I am also primarily focused on Western makers of late: Kippington, Timothy Johnson, and Isasmedjan, plus maybe Catchside or Halcyon Forge if I found an irresistible deal. However, I'm trying to stick to my "don't spend over $350 on any single knife" rule.
> I've become more interested in stainless/semi-stainless alloys lately: AEB-L, Nitro-V, NioMax (any maker using it yet?), CPM 154, and possibly Z-Finit/LC200N. I'm a bit less interested SG2/R2 and D2/SKD but availability might tip choices in that direction. For non stain-resistant steels I'll probably be primarily looking for Aogomi 1 and 1.2562 in 2020.
> I don't have a true laser gyuto or a k-tip gyuto so I'll probably be keeping my eyes open for those but aside from those gaps there aren't many size, profile, or grind variations I feel like I'm really missing out on but BST presents all too frequent temptations. I am looking at funayukis, pettys/paring, and maybe another bunka or nakiri for 2020. I also plan to add a few stones both synthetic and natural, and a better flattening plate. My sharpening game could use quite a bit of mindful and observant practice.



I did buy a knife from Harbeer/HSC/// this year but no Catchsides or HFs. I'm back on the Kippington wait list for a third knife from him and talking to Thornton Blades/Beau Nidle. I'd still be interested in the right HF but my eyes are more firmly fixed on a 220 - 230mm AEB-L gyuto from Devin Thomas, Dalman, or maybe Mario Ingoglia. I also might talk to Harbeer about a 52100 san mai or warikomi gyuto. Additionally I've become interested in the, so-far little used, Z-Tuff and Sleipner alloys. On paper Sleipner look like a sort of super A2/SKD and hopefully will come without the economic bite of many of the Vasco Wear derived alloys from Zapp. Maybe I should talk to Jonas/Isasmedjan or one of the other Scandinavian makers since Sleipner appears to be named for Oden's horse.
I did spend more than $350 on a single knife so that rule is broken.
I did buy a laser gyuto with mixed feelings: cuts great, almost too light, and the food release leaves quite a bit to be desired.
I did but some new stones both synthetic and JNATS but I still need to really settle down and seriously work on my sharpening skills.

For 2021 I'm looking at selling some knives and buying fewer than I sell. I'll also be casually looking for a Koshiji, an Aizu, or maybe an Aoto/Atogoyama to fill in a slot in my line-up in the roughly 2k - 3.5k range.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 16, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> I did buy a knife from Harbeer/HSC/// this year but no Cartchsides or HFs. I'm back on the Kippington wait list for a third knife from him and talking to Thornton Blades/Beau Nidle. I'd still be interested in the right HF but my eyes are more firmly fixed on a 220 - 230mm AEB-L gyuto from Devin Thomas, Dalman, or maybe Mario Ingoglia. I also might talk to Harbeer about a 52100 san mai or warikomi gyuto. Additionally I've become interested in the, so-far little used, Z-Tuff and Sleipner alloys. On paper Sleipner look like a sort of super A2/SKD and hopefully will come without the economic bite of many of the Vasco Wear derived alloys from Zapp. Maybe I should talk to Jonas/Isasmedjan or one of the other Scandinavian makers since Sleipner appear to be named for Oden's horse.
> I did spend more than $350 on a single knife so that rule is broken.
> I did buy a laser gyuto with mixed feelings: cuts great, almost too light, and the food release leaves quite a bit to be desired.
> I did but some new stones both synthetic and JNATS but I still need to really settle down and seriously work on my sharpening skills.
> ...


@HSC /// Knives Zwear and 52100 are very well done, in my experience.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> @HSC /// Knives Zwear and 52100 are very well done, in my experience.



Yeah, Harbeer told me to talk to you. I've been putting it off since I don't have the funds right now and am trying avoid extra temptation.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 16, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Yeah, Harbeer told me to talk to you. I've been putting it off since I don't have the funds right now and am trying avoid extra temptation.


He is in France on "vacation" setting up a workshop right now  

I wouldn't hesitate to use either steel. Just depends on what you want out of the steel.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 16, 2020)

My 2020 has been pretty lame, but thanks to not constantly buying new knives I've narrowed down the ones I really love. 

Now I need to sell a couple knives and buy some stones. Any one know how I can get knife shipping boxes without buying new knives?


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 16, 2020)

Mazaki Honyaki. That will be all.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 16, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> A nicely ground Takeda
> A Shig Kitaeji
> Maybe a TF denka?
> A s-grind custom?


Looking back at my original post. I passed the Takeda impulse. Still trying to get a Shig Kitaeji. Ordered a denka. Ordered a custom s-grind from Mathias Ekman which should arrive by year end.

In addition, bought and sold the following:

Mazaki kasumi 240
Shibata R2 240
Yoshikane SKD Amekiri 240
Y Tanaka dammy blue 1 240
Masashi SLD 270
Masamoto KS 240 (selling)
Sold the following:

Anryu blue 2 240
Konosuke Togatta GS+ 240
Ikkanshi Tadatuna white 2 240
Wakui migaki 210
Shibata AS 240
Zkramer dammy 10"
Sukenari hap40 suji 270
Munetoshi ku 240mm

Bought and kept:

Mazaki ku 240 Yoshihiro version
Y. Ikeda white 3 konyaki 240
Shun Hiro sg2 bread knife
Takamura migaki R2 santoku 170
Takamura Hana suji 270
Masamoto KS deba 180
Mathias Ekman aebl suji 347mm
Zanmai Ultimate Aranami 240
Shiraki white 2 Mt. Fuji honyaki 270
Majime 9 inch k-tip aebl gyuto
CCK 1303
Konosuke HD2 yo 240
Shibata Kotetsu AS Tank
Sukenari ZDP189 dammy 270
KKF supporting membership


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2020)

USPS Small shipping tubes. Buy a knife and I'll send you one


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 16, 2020)

daveb said:


> USPS Small shipping tubes. Buy a knife and I'll send you one


Deal. As long as it’s a Mazascus suji


----------



## valgard (Oct 16, 2020)

valgard said:


> I crossed more than half of my list fo last year and then got some extras [emoji23].
> 
> @labor thx for the Yoshikane western xD
> 
> ...


Did solid so far with this list:
Missing the Heiji and the HF integral only.


----------



## dafox (Oct 16, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> My 2020 has been pretty lame, but thanks to not constantly buying new knives I've narrowed down the ones I really love.
> 
> Now I need to sell a couple knives and buy some stones. Any one know how I can get knife shipping boxes without buying new knives?


You can order priority mail boxes from USPS on their website and they will deliver them to you free, I like to use size #1095.





The Postal Store @ USPS.com


Welcome to the Postal Store at USPS.com! Order stamps, shipping supplies, and unique items only available from the United States Postal Service.



store.usps.com


----------



## rickbern (Oct 16, 2020)

tomsch said:


> For me it's improving enough at hand sharpening so I can move on to my more expensive knives vs. just scratching up my wife's beater Henckel Classic 8" chef knife.


Put some wet/dry sandpaper on your bucket list. From 220-320-400-600. That stuff is like Dutch courage for making mistakes on your better knives.


----------



## rickbern (Oct 16, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> My 2020 has been pretty lame, but thanks to not constantly buying new knives I've narrowed down the ones I really love.
> 
> Now I need to sell a couple knives and buy some stones. Any one know how I can get knife shipping boxes without buying new knives?


@M1k3 is gonna have to change his signature.


----------



## Oshidashi (Oct 16, 2020)

I want to spend a year in culinary school in India. Or maybe Thailand. Or Japan or France or Italy or Spain (esp. Basque). Or all of them.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 16, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Looking back at my original post. I passed the Takeda impulse. Still trying to get a Shig Kitaeji. Ordered a denka. Ordered a custom s-grind from Mathias Ekman which should arrive by year end.
> 
> In addition, bought and sold the following:
> 
> ...


I need to follow.behind you. You sell what I like.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Man, you sold your Ikkanshi Tadatuna? Love his knives, lasers and light knives. High fit and finish too. Great maker.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 17, 2020)

I had good time with that Tad, but I basically sold all my lasers (I kept a Takamura which is a small santoku and a HD2 which is technically not a laser) and I’m not a fan of white 2 steel in general. The Tad itself is a good knife in that category. If I were to buy a Tad again, I’d choose a 270 inox.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Why not?


Some people like Pepsi. Some people like Rum and Coke.


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Some people like Pepsi. Some people like Rum and Coke.


Water FTW, bro


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Water FTW, bro


True, some people have a water back with their drink.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Water FTW, bro


Milk is the answer!


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Milk is the answer!



I too prefer white Russians to black Russians.

(Can I say that?)


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

daveb said:


> I too prefer white Russians to black Russians.
> 
> (Can I say that?)


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Milk is the answer!


Are all Swedes bovine-supremacists?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 17, 2020)

You guys be drinking Koolaid


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Are all Swedes bovine-supremacists?


Possibly?
Holy cow for president!


----------



## Jville (Oct 17, 2020)

daveb said:


> I too prefer white Russians to black Russians.
> 
> (Can I say that?)


Rascist


----------



## McMan (Oct 17, 2020)

daveb said:


> I too prefer white Russians to black Russians.
> 
> (Can I say that?)


Not a fan of Pushkin?


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2020)

The drink! Only the drink!


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 17, 2020)

I can't stand diet coke


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 17, 2020)

How about Coke Zero?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

Jville said:


> Rascist


 
It's an alcoholic DRINK.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 17, 2020)

Jville said:


> Rascist


This was a joke, right?


----------



## lumo (Oct 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> True, some people have a water back with their drink.


not to wash the drink down, to stay hydrated so you can drink more...ex girlfriend bartender used to tell me


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm still alive, so there is that.


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 17, 2020)

lumo said:


> not to wash the drink down, to stay hydrated so you can drink more...ex girlfriend bartender used to tell me


My kinda bartender  but swap the water for beer


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

lumo said:


> not to wash the drink down, to stay hydrated so you can drink more...ex girlfriend bartender used to tell me


That's what she used to say?


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 17, 2020)

Long live your liver - drink more water between alcohol of any kind


----------



## tgfencer (Oct 17, 2020)

As someone who has handled a lot of livers in my life, albeit animal livers, you can definitely tell the difference between healthy and unhealthy livers. Granted, not many of our farm animals are brewing illicit moonshine in the fields, but as a general principle, the crap you put in your body really does impact your flesh. 

Also, alcohol is tasty, although for me, the refreshing and satisfying taste of fresh, cold water when you're super thirsty is something that can't be beat.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

I thought about this some:

Bigger living quarters with some kind of workspace outside of food, resting or sleeping areas.

Resin bonded diamond stones.

WH 240mm Gyuto w/Machi (no stainless).


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh, serious time? Move to the bush (kinda bush, anyway).


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 17, 2020)

2020 is grinding to the finish, it's time to start dreaming up 2021's bucket list.


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> 2020 is grinding to the finish, it's time to start dreaming up 2021's bucket list.


Two-and-a-half months in 2020 time is all of a normal year, tho


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Oh, serious time? Move to the bush (kinda bush, anyway).


Were aiming for around February or March to find somewhere else. For now just staying put with everything being so up in the air and the holidays coming up.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Two-and-a-half months in 2020 time is all of a normal year, tho


Yeah but I procrastinate a lot so I need plenty of lead time ;-)


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 17, 2020)

I looked back and saw that I wanted to get Japanese honyakis to find out my favorite sharpener. That didn’t happen. I have ended up with a bunch of honyakis but not Japanese. Turns out my favorite sharpener is a toss up between @panda and @labor of love


----------



## Jville (Oct 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> It's an alcoholic DRINK.


Yeah, im familiar with them. It was JOKE 


BillHanna said:


> This was a joke, right?


Yup


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Turns out my favorite sharpener is a toss up between @panda and @labor of love


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 17, 2020)

tgfencer said:


> Also, alcohol is tasty, although for me, the refreshing and satisfying taste of fresh, cold water when you're super thirsty is something that can't be beat.



I agree, water's where it's at. Actually, I fortify my fresh, cold water with a bit of grains for healthy carbs, and steep some aromatics in there for extra flavor.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 18, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I agree, water's where it's at. Actually, I fortify my fresh, cold water with a bit of grains for healthy carbs, and steep some aromatics in there for extra flavor.



I think you should call it "gin"


----------



## valgard (Oct 18, 2020)

Misplaced


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Actually, scratch that. I got to try a Kato (thanks @tgfencer) and a Shig in 2020. Not bad.  

Now I want a Kato nakiri though


----------



## valgard (Oct 18, 2020)

Misplaced


----------



## Jville (Oct 18, 2020)

valgard said:


> The potato salad today was especially tasty. My wife had thirds .
> View attachment 99373
> View attachment 99374


Are you meaning to post all this food in this thread, 2020 Bucket list thread? The ramen looks great.


----------



## valgard (Oct 18, 2020)

Jville said:


> Are you meaning to post all this food in this thread, 2020 Bucket list thread? The ramen looks great.


***


----------



## valgard (Oct 18, 2020)

I thought I had the food thread open in the phone


----------



## Jville (Oct 18, 2020)

valgard said:


> I thought I had the food thread open in the phone


Yeah, i kind of figured that. I let the first ones slide.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 18, 2020)

valgard said:


> I thought I had the food thread open in the phone


I was so impressed.
I thought you were making a bucket of ramen...


----------



## labor of love (Oct 18, 2020)

parbaked said:


> I was so impressed.
> I thought you were making a bucket of ramen...


Funny you mention it, he usually is.


----------



## panda (Oct 18, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> I looked back and saw that I wanted to get Japanese honyakis to find out my favorite sharpener. That didn’t happen. I have ended up with a bunch of honyakis but not Japanese. Turns out my favorite sharpener is a toss up between @panda and @labor of love


lolz
your old miz ks is still my favorite knife!!


----------



## TSF415 (Oct 18, 2020)

panda said:


> lolz
> your old miz ks is still my favorite knife!!



honyaki? The white steel you love or is it one of the blues?


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 19, 2020)

Panda is talking about a Mizuno ks blue dx that is not a honyaki. It is a nice knife. I went out and replaced it with another one from the same batch. I have had three so far and @panda has the pick of the litter.


----------



## TSF415 (Oct 19, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Panda is talking about a Mizuno ks blue dx that is not a honyaki. It is a nice knife. I went out and replaced it with another one from the same batch. I have had three so far and @panda has the pick of the litter.



Thanks. Part of my bucket list was to sell off some knives and zero in on what I like. I haven't sold much yet but I also haven't bought anything because I put myself on time out. I've been thinking about pick up a Mizuno the last few days as a bday gift to myself. 

Has there been a big variance in the 3 of them? What made @panda 's the pick of the litter?


----------



## Barashka (Oct 19, 2020)

Unofruently mine didn't go so well:
- Finally ordered a custom knife, now that's in limbo (that other long thread, now locked)
- I did make a knife block I'm mostly very happy with (parring knife area can use some finishing)
- I did get a Konosuke SKD .. pretty stellar knife
- No Mazaki, or other wishlisted knives .. due to first item.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Oct 19, 2020)

Pretty decent 2020 for me. I think I hit most of the styles and steels I wanted to try.

bought and sold:

Shun Kramer SG2 8" chef
Shun Ken Onion VG-10 10" chef knife
Enso HD 6.5" VG-10 Nakiri
Kurosaki shiziku SG2 165mm bunka

bought and kept or on the way

Mazaki kasumi 240 gyuto White#2
Mazaki kasumi 150 petty White#2
Harakuze 165 bunka Aogami Super
Doghouse Forge 180 bunka AEB-L
Runningman Forge 210 S-grind Chef 52100 shipping today
K. Sabatier 9" Authentique Olive Carbon arriving today

Trailer knives
Dalstrong Gladiator 3" Vg-10 pairing
Apogee dragon storm 9" BD1-N chef


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Thanks. Part of my bucket list was to sell off some knives and zero in on what I like. I haven't sold much yet but I also haven't bought anything because I put myself on time out. I've been thinking about pick up a Mizuno the last few days as a bday gift to myself.
> 
> Has there been a big variance in the 3 of them? What made @panda 's the pick of the litter?


The Mizuno KS has been pretty consistent to me so far. But it’s a new line. All the Mizuno gyutos are nice grinds. I would choose based on overall length, profile and weight. I think the KS line is thinner than hontanren if memory serves. The custom handles are not worth the expense IMO. Hope that helps.


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

on my list


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Thanks. Part of my bucket list was to sell off some knives and zero in on what I like. I haven't sold much yet but I also haven't bought anything because I put myself on time out. I've been thinking about pick up a Mizuno the last few days as a bday gift to myself.
> 
> Has there been a big variance in the 3 of them? What made @panda 's the pick of the litter?


reason miz ks is my favorite knife: the grind and edge retention while still feeling great on stones. it has incredible food release while still has good ease of cutting.
thing it could be better: profile and grind at the tip


----------



## Jville (Oct 20, 2020)

panda said:


> reason miz ks is my favorite knife: the grind and edge retention while still feeling great on stones. it has incredible food release while still has good ease of cutting.
> thing it could be better: profile and grind at the tip


Whats the deal with the tip?


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

Jville said:


> Whats the deal with the tip?


just needs to be thinner


----------



## labor of love (Oct 20, 2020)

panda said:


> just needs to be thinner


You should try Miz non shinogi blue 1 but w regular profile. Probably much better


----------



## TSF415 (Oct 20, 2020)

labor of love said:


> You should try Miz non shinogi blue 1 but w regular profile. Probably much better



And now you just made it a harder choice for me.


----------



## Jville (Oct 20, 2020)

panda said:


> just needs to be thinner


Thats kind of what i thought you'd say. I would of figured that knife to have a thin tip. I have a Mert custom KS'ish  gyuto on the way, that im pretty excited about. Its going to have a very thin tip.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 20, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> And now you just made it a harder choice for me.


KS profile is for the birds. Unpopular opinion?


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2020)

Mizuno keeps some curvy convexity into the tip area. I like it. But I don’t mind slamming a knife around every now and then. 

I just picked up a Kip honyaki that has the same shape as my 240 Miz honyaki, fantastic profile.


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Mizuno keeps some curvy convexity into the tip area. I like it. But I don’t mind slamming a knife around every now and then.
> 
> I just picked up a Kip honyaki that has the same shape as my 240 Miz honyaki, fantastic profile.


yasss much prefer the regular honyaki profile


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 21, 2020)

My 240 Miz honyaki had a great profile, but it is a short 240, so just make sure that is what you want. KS Miz is a long 240. Mizuno's are also not very popular around here so not easy to sell without taking a loss, especially on honyaki.


----------



## damiano (Oct 21, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> My 240 Miz honyaki had a great profile, but it is a short 240, so just make sure that is what you want. KS Miz is a long 240. Mizuno's are also not very popular around here so not easy to sell without taking a loss, especially on honyaki.


Why aren’t Mizuno’s popular here? I’m thinking of getting one (or two).


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> Why aren’t Mizuno’s popular here? I’m thinking of getting one (or two).



They’re popular among people who know what’s up. They’re just not hype machines like Konowhatever.


----------



## damiano (Oct 21, 2020)

ian said:


> They’re popular among people who know what’s up. They’re just not hype machines like Konowhatever.


Ah okay - makes me like it even more.. You know, ever since I saw that Japanese man using a Hontanren deba filleting a big fish at a Tokyo market on youtube, I can’t get it out of my head.


----------



## dafox (Jan 3, 2021)

From last year:
Learn to sharpen single beveled knives, yanagibas, make more sushi.
Learn to use finer grit stones, 6000 and 8000.
Try a 210 petty, probably a konosuke hd2 with the older long skinny handle with white ferrule and no machi gap to go with a 240 gyuto of the same ilk- my winner of the laser trials so far.
Or, maybe a Suisin inox honyaki 210 petty, newer batch.
Find a Wakui 180 nakiri with a thin grind and put a rosewood handle on it to go with my 165.
Look for a Kikuichi TKC 240 gyuto to go with my 210.
Maybe try a JCK Deep Impact 210 gyuto.
Work on some ebay project knives that I have.
Teach my friends how to sharpen.

Update:
Learning to sharpen yanagibas, got a set of permasoakers to do it with, Cerax.
Making sushi, love it, got a hinoki board and hangiri to help.
Got a 6k Arashiyama, used it a couple of times, didnt like the edge for everyday cooking, got an 8k Kitayama, great for yanagibas and sushi.
Decided I like 210 gyuto sakai lasers better than petties for cutting maki rolls, current fave Suisin inox honyaki, comparing to HD2 and Tad.
Found the 180 Wakui nakiri, rehandled it in rosewood, comparing it to a Kashima Sanjo.
Found a Kikuichi TKC 240 gyuto.
Got a Deep Impact, didnt keep it.
Teaching my friends to sharpen and sharpening friends knives.

Next:
Have a Blazen 210 and 240 rehandled.
Compare the Blazens to the Akifusa srs 15's, old stock.
Get a honesuki, learn to use it, and make yakitori.
Try more yanagibas, get better at sharpening them, get a Hide.
Continue to compare the Sakai lasers, SIH, Tad, and HD.
Continue to remind myself I dont need a deba even though I want one.
Maybe get a heavier carbon or semi stainless sujihiki.
Use my cleavers more.
Probably put up another magnetic knife bar or 2.


----------



## ian (Jan 3, 2021)

dafox said:


> From last year:
> Learn to sharpen single beveled knives, yanagibas, make more sushi.
> Learn to use finer grit stones, 6000 and 8000.
> Try a 210 petty, probably a konosuke hd2 with the older long skinny handle with white ferrule and no machi gap to go with a 240 gyuto of the same ilk- my winner of the laser trials so far.
> ...



There's a new thread! This is old news!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 3, 2021)

@dafox if you’re already making sushi and using yanagibas I’d grab a deva if I were you. Atleast a decent beater one.


----------



## dafox (Jan 3, 2021)

labor of love said:


> @dafox if you’re already making sushi and using yanagibas I’d grab a deva if I were you. Atleast a decent beater one.


If I lived on the west coast I'd have one for sure but it's not affordable to buy whole sushi quality fish in Colorado.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 3, 2021)

For cutting sushi rolls you found a excellent choice.


----------



## juice (Jan 3, 2021)

My plan was to not buy many knives and I achieved that.


----------



## dafox (Jan 3, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> For cutting sushi rolls you found a excellent choice.


Thanks, anything you like better?


----------



## Michi (Jan 3, 2021)

juice said:


> My plan was to not buy many knives and I achieved that.


Which of the knives you didn’t buy do you like best?


----------



## juice (Jan 3, 2021)

Michi said:


> Which of the knives you didn’t buy do you like best?


Definitely the Dalstrongs. All of them.


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 3, 2021)

...


----------



## Michi (Jan 4, 2021)

juice said:


> Definitely the Dalstrongs. All of them.


Put those on your bucket list then


----------



## juice (Jan 4, 2021)

Michi said:


> Put those on your bucket list then


Yes, but also no


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2021)

dafox said:


> Thanks, anything you like better?


 
I preferred ultra thin carbon gyuto for regular & inside out sushi rolls at work. White steel carbons.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2021)

And of coarse a folded damp towel on corner of cutting board.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Receiver52 said:


> Have a Yoshikazu Tanaka and a Morihei Hisamoto on their way. Also on Ian Rogers’ list for a Haburn and on Black Lotus list as well. I’m trying different steels and grinds until I finally hone in on what I really like. Also planning on passing a few on. Probably my Raquin will be first to leave.
> 
> Got my first JNat and want to get proficient with it. Should be a great year.


Hey, how do you like the Morihei Hisamoto? Is it a laser?


----------



## Receiver52 (Oct 31, 2022)

Not a laser. Really didn’t find anything special about it and sold it a while ago. Have a lot of knives and some eventually have to move on.


----------

